# BCP before DEIVF cycle?



## Searching (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all don't mind if I join the chat? I am super excited to be going to Reprofit for DEIVF in January!

It's all getting real now as I received my protocol from the clinic. One thing worries me though. I am menopausal so have not had any periods in last few years so I expected to be put on the pill to bring on a bleed. This is what my last clinic did as they said it was necessary as womb linings get old and unhealthy so to build up a nice fresh lining I took the pill for 28 days and started the Progynova as soon as the bleed began. However, the Reprofit protocol is no BCP, just straight onto the Progynova.


Can I please ask for opinions on this? Did any of you who are menopausal doing donor egg receive a similar protocol and how did it work out for you?

I emailed the clinic with my concerns and the co-ordinator checked with the doctor but came back and said no need for BCP. It's niggling away at me as my first DE in Spain was heavenly successful and beautiful lo as a result. Later FET was unsuccessful so off to Reprofit now for a sibling

Thanks so much to all of you who post and share such valuable info. Only for FF I would never have gone down this route and I'm so grateful I have.








Logged


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm also menopausal and just preparing for my second cycle of DE IVF. My first one was BFN.

My clinic put me on Cyclo-progynova (HRT) as it's similar to the BCP in that you take pills for 21 days then have a pill-free week and a withdrawal bleed. I then started Progynova on the first day of my 'period'. This worked really well and my lining was excellent. I don't know of anyone who went straight onto Progynova but there are quite a few ladies using Reprofit and it's a good clinic. 

Best of luck


----------

